# National Registry Test



## Miraclebaby87 (May 15, 2013)

Hey Fellow EMS personel,

I will be taking my National Registry test here in June and I was wondering if any of you that have taken it already noticed any legal questions on the test?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2013)

Miraclebaby87 said:


> Hey Fellow EMS personel,
> 
> I will be taking my National Registry test here in June and I was wondering if any of you that have taken it already noticed any legal questions on the test?



There could be, there may not be. The NREMT has a huge stock of questions that their testing program pulls from.


----------



## troymclure (May 15, 2013)

mine had 1, a duty to act question.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 15, 2013)

If there is, it'll probably be quite elementary. Can't imagine it'd be particularly technical.


----------



## Trailrider (May 15, 2013)

Focus on your weak points, and random questions you don't think will be on the exam. That's just my tip.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 15, 2013)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Arovetli (May 15, 2013)

As mentioned registry may test basic knowledge of the elements of negligence, but it's not a topic to obsess over and certainly won't be explored in any depth on the test.


----------



## bgomez93 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's really random, sometimes you get asked different things but when I took it I got a couple of consent questions and also DNR questions. Nothing complicated as long as you know your stuff.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

I took it today and there were none relating to legal issues.


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 3, 2013)

detroitFD how did you do?


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

I passed, somewhere between 65 and 70 questions. It was difficult, I'm interested to get the hard copy I see how well I did.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> I passed, somewhere between 65 and 70 questions. It was difficult, I'm interested to get the hard copy I see how well I did.



If it was for the NREMT basic test you will not know how well you did. You will only know that you passed.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

The proctor said that the hard copy will give me results for each section.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> The proctor said that the hard copy will give me results for each section.



Was your NREMT the computer based test?

EDIT: Just looked on NREMT and it does say that results will be sent to you.. thats a new thing


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was your NREMT the computer based test?
> 
> EDIT: Just looked on NREMT and it does say that results will be sent to you.. thats a new thing



I don't recall ever getting my results mailed to me and I passed the NREMT back in April.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I don't recall ever getting my results mailed to me and I passed the NREMT back in April.



That's what I thought. Until I used my GoogleFu and found:

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/results_reporting.asp


----------



## Bulldustbrother (Jun 3, 2013)

71, and I passed today!


----------



## Blablizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

Good Luck!!! I am also taking my NREMT test in June and I must say I am very nervous!! Any pointers???


----------



## Kemma (Jun 13, 2013)

I had a lot of OB/GYN questions. Study those. Study Airway too. Lots of those on the test. Passed my National in April in CA


----------



## timworley0727 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good job Kemma!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 13, 2013)

Kemma said:


> I had a lot of OB/GYN questions. Study those. Study Airway too. Lots of those on the test. Passed my National in April in CA



You realize that everyone's test has different emphases? People tend to get more questions in areas that they're missing. If you get Ob/Gyn questions wrong, it's going to keep giving you Ob/Gyn questions. Same with airway. Same with cardiology. Same with pharm. 

Study everything. You should be strong on the basics of all the sections anyway. Put special emphasis on areas you personally find difficult.


----------

